# I don't think reptiles should be kept as pets



## DLLNP (Sep 5, 2015)

https://youtu.be/WOIqCCRIUu4

Thanks for watching

-D


----------



## Zincubus (Sep 6, 2010)

I was nearly put off by the thread title but I'm always interested in somebody else's opinion - on anything. Sadly the internet , in general , is full of blinkered opinionated people which really frustrates me .

What a refreshingly fascinating, uplifting, inspiring viewpoint !!

Absolutely wonderful video as well .. 

I found myself agreeing with just about EVERYTHING you said !

Fascinating !!

PS
All my 14 snakes have always been kept in vivs with hiding places , branches , foliage and bark pieces .... I spend ages trying to convert people away from TUBS and a water dish but there are thousands who argue in favour of them ... 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DLLNP (Sep 5, 2015)

Thanks a lot for the kind words! Yes... I must admit the title is dangerously close to being clickbait haha

I am very happy you feel the same way, I spent quite some time thinking this through so I am glad the message is connecting with others in the hobby!


----------



## Zincubus (Sep 6, 2010)

DLLNP said:


> Thanks a lot for the kind words! Yes... I must admit the title is dangerously close to being clickbait haha
> 
> 
> 
> I am very happy you feel the same way, I spent quite some time thinking this through so I am glad the message is connecting with others in the hobby!




Maybe you can post some links in this thread ... to your site / blog / videos etc

I watched your video on my mobile via TapaTalk but saw no way of linking/ liking or following ..


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## richardhind (May 18, 2016)

I skipped it this morning when I checked the site, but I’ve just watched and I actually think you did a good job, i agree it takes a lot of work to set it all up properly but more than worth it.I have always had my vivs as natural as possible, they always have branches etc for them to climb on and hides and a shelf which they seem to love and always use orchid bark,they seem to really enjoy them 
Thanks


Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk


----------



## DLLNP (Sep 5, 2015)

Zincubus said:


> Maybe you can post some links in this thread ... to your site / blog / videos etc
> 
> I watched your video on my mobile via TapaTalk but saw no way of linking/ liking or following ..
> 
> ...


Sure, will do!

Here is a link to my website: https://www.animalsathome.ca/

Here is a link to my YouTube Channel: https://www.youtube.com/c/AnimalsatHomeChannel


----------



## DLLNP (Sep 5, 2015)

richardhind said:


> I skipped it this morning when I checked the site, but I’ve just watched and I actually think you did a good job, i agree it takes a lot of work to set it all up properly but more than worth it.I have always had my vivs as natural as possible, they always have branches etc for them to climb on and hides and a shelf which they seem to love and always use orchid bark,they seem to really enjoy them
> Thanks
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk


Thank you very much! It's fun watching the animals interact with the environment you provide for them!


----------



## Zincubus (Sep 6, 2010)

DLLNP said:


> Thank you very much! It's fun watching the animals interact with the environment you provide for them!




Are you familiar with the US based site Ball-Pythons.net forum ... ?

Great forum for reptiles ..

Probably worth posting this video on there as well ..
Maybe amend the thread title though 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Zincubus (Sep 6, 2010)

This is a photo taken just yesterday off another forum ... I despair 

I actually suggested they lose the huge water bowl and replace it with a smaller one plus put two hides ( at least ) in with some branches , foliage ... I'll check on them in a week or so 












Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DLLNP (Sep 5, 2015)

Zincubus said:


> Are you familiar with the US based site Ball-Pythons.net forum ... ?
> 
> Great forum for reptiles ..
> 
> ...


Good thinking! I somehow forgot about BP.net! Just posted it... with a different title 

I hope they follow through with your advice!


----------

